# Let's get this party started!!!



## kitkitty (Jan 11, 2011)

I am in a marriage of 20 years and for the last 2 years we are having sex less and less. My husband cheated on me 4 yrs ago and we've been to counseling. I thought I was over it, but, maybe I am not. The main point here is I still love him, am attracted to him and have passion for our marriage.
Lately, we both expressed a desire to get our sex life in order. He's not iniating saying there is something that tell him, I am not interested. But, what could it be....? I am not wearing sexy clothes to bed and all kissy kissy...but, seriously...we are two grown (he's 56 me, 52)...so, is this really called for...? What can I do to jump start this? I need some mature advise...


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

Show some enthusiasm. Even better if it's genuine.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

kitkitty

I just read something the other day, it is a story,

A fisher man was at the beach before the dawn, he was going to work but he had to wait, he accidentally picked up a sack of stones and he started throwing the stones into the sea, it was good to see the stones jump onto the water. Sunrise, he had one last stone left, he looked at his stone, it was not a stone, it was a diamond. He had thrown away a sack of diamonds, luckily he still had one left! 

Here it says that people throw away a lot of precious moments in their life, they treat their life like pebbles, they keep on throwing it away. If we treat our life like diamonds, we cherish it daily..............

And it is never too late for us to wake up. 

If we still have one diamond left, we value this one diamond and take good use of it. 

Dressing sexy has no age difference, I am young, I can dress sexy; I am old, I can dress sexy. Put on sexy underwear, it is only for my husband's enjoyment. He will be thrilled, he will be excited, he will feel being loved.....................

Please read threetimesalady' thread, she is 74 years old, she and her husband are still having wonderful sex together!!! 

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...h-do-we-part-my-love-then-grab-me-you-go.html


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SEX is one of the keys which make a husband and wife feel loved!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm 52...and I believe that the bedroom (or whichever room you choose) is the ONE place I can wear the "younger" stuff without worry. I can tramp it up all I like there. I still have a 10yo at home, so we're relegated to the bedroom. 
You can wear bustiers, stockings, garters, the whole nine yards. Heels that say "do me". Oh...and the enthusiasm thing works well too....


----------



## kipper (Jan 12, 2011)

I advise a bottle of wine or several drinks of choice to remove inhibitions and... well kitty... meow!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree, wearing sexy clothes will send a message that you care. Are there any potential performance issues on his side to take into consideration? 

Have you tried making the moves? If not why not? If my wife wants it she gives me a passionate kiss and it goes from there. Could it be that he has tried in the past and doesn't want to be turned down?


----------



## louiswin (Nov 4, 2010)

Get those sexy nighty's out and show some enthusiasm. Believe me, your husband will know exactly what to do!


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

tjohnson said:


> I agree, wearing sexy clothes will send a message that you care.
> Have you tried making the moves? If not why not? If my wife wants it she gives me a passionate kiss and it goes from there. Could it be that he has tried in the past and doesn't want to be turned down?


he is right.you do not need to get all dolled up in things that you are not comfortable in.but a sexy pair of underware will let him know your interested and interested in him.
try it.cuddle up to him.i bet thats all you will need to do and you both should be getting it on in no time. 
it gets my man interested.


----------

